# Which press Help????????????



## collegefundpw (May 23, 2004)

I would loveeeeeeeeeeee to have Dillon RCBS progressive presses but I am on a fixed reloading begginer budget. 

So far I am sold on a cheap lee setup. Cast iron Turret press

I have heard numerous bad things about lee and good things. 

Also, I have looked into the redding or rcbs turret presses. 


What are some thoughts and If anyone has any old reloading odds and ends they would like to sell please PM me 

Scales 
Dies 38/357 9mm 308 223 
Anything and any ifo is appreciated 



E


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I started with a 4 hole Lee auto rotate Turret. Still have it and use it even though I've also gotten a Hornady LNL progressive. Lee's stuff might not be as pretty as some, but it does work. I'd have no qualms about buying and using a Lee if that is what your budget affords. The nice thing about their auto turret is that it is super easy to use it as a single stage and disable the autorotate if you want.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Got the Lee 4 hole classic turret press. Put about 5000 rounds thru it. It aint perfect, but it gets it done.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Been using RCBS Rockchucker for bullet seating, and their turret press for resizing, forever. No probs.

Always thought the Lee turret looked like a good solid press.

THE JAMMER


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

38/357 - 9 - 308 - 223 are all easy rounds to size and load. 

If I were on a budget, I would get a single stage. Like a Rockchucker or a Redding Boss. Even the Lee O style press. 

If I were planning to do serious precision reloading and not going with an in line press, I would get a Foster Co-Ax. 

Spend the money saved on better dies and a good powder dispenser. 

The press is the simple, last forever item, and one always needs a single stage press.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Press*

2nd the RCBS Rockchucker. Had mine for 35 years. I do not load hi volume pistol or .223, so I still load one at a time. Still weigh every charge. Slow, but in 35 years I have had one misfire. Primer pocket was oversized a bit so primer did not seat.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I have 2 Dillon Progressives and a Hornady but I still load all of my rifle rounds with an old Lyman that I started with around 1967 (and it was used when I bought it). They will last forever and serve you well.


----------



## Motownfire (Jun 25, 2007)

I have the Lee 4 hole turret press. I load .40 S&W, 9MM and 30-06 with it. About 7500+ rounds later I am still pleased with it.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

BigBuck said:


> 2nd the RCBS Rockchucker. Had mine for 35 years. I do not load hi volume pistol or .223, so I still load one at a time. Still weigh every charge. Slow, but in 35 years I have had one misfire. Primer pocket was oversized a bit so primer did not seat.


 RCBS Rockchucker....but I would put the money up for a RCBS or Lymanelectronic scale and powder measure...they will speed up the reloading process tremendously.and add accuracy to your overall process.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

I love my Hornady LNL progressive but I started out getting a Lee beginner pack with the book and everything. I then got a Hornady LNL single stage to replace the Lee and got a ton of free bullets in the process. Dont know if they still have the free bullet deal but if you factored in the price of .30 bullets it practically made the press $30. If you are on a budget and want the turret press get a kit with all the stuff that will help. I still use the Lee measure when loading rifle ammo.


----------



## magnumb (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm on my 2nd Rockchucker. This time I got the Spureme as the loading window is larger and it allows for easier duties when loading for those longer cartridges (300RUM's and others.....). It's true, the larger window isn't needed when loading the shorter cartridges, but once the handloading becomes more of a passion rather than a fun thing to do, my guess is that you might find yourself interested in cartridges longer than .308's and .223's. Best part, it loads them with ease as well. Sometimes bigger is better and with going a bit bigger for hardly anymore $, could be a win-win........to my way of thinking.

I bought a used Rockchucker when I first started handloading some 40 years ago. Those that say you can't wear out a press, single-stage or not, haven't had my experience. A RCBS tech also confirmed that such does occur, albeit, after many tens of thousands of rounds later. 

I started to notice a difference in concentricity (Sinclair Concentricity gauge) and runout and knew it wasn't my dies nor procedures/technique. Looking more closely, I saw and felt more play at all moving and joined sections (ram, etc.). Never looked that closey before, at least until those #'s that count started to rise. 

So yes, it can and does happen. Often.......nope. But we all approach such things differently. In regards to handloading (and most other things)....I'm all in.............:smile:.

What the heck, I put up with the smaller window of the standard Rockchucker for longer than I wanted and acquiring a 300RUM just gave me the excuse to buy the Supreme.

YMMV.......................


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a Lee Challenger (kit), a Rockchucker and another small Lee single stage. I bought the RCBS simply because I wanted a press that will bump the shoulders on the brass for my custom .308 McGowen barreled Savage. The RCBS will "break over" and the the Lee Challenger will not. 

I use the Lee Challenger for 90% of my loading and with Lee Collet dies and Forster bullet seaters, it makes awesome ammo. I use the other little Lee press and Lee RGB dies to make my AR15 ammo. 

One of my most important tools is my RCBS 5-0-5 scale. I bought it used off 6mmbr.com. The scale that comes with the Lee kit looks like a toy, but is dang accurate. I can just see the markings on the RCBS better, LOL!


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

My $.02 any press as long is the box it comes in says RCBS Rock Chucker........


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Given the dies that you list are all pistol I would go Lee or a used Dillon. If they were mainly rifle RCBS or a manual turret like the Redding. For bulk loading of pistol rounds the turrets have it all over a single stage.

For precision rifle loads definitely start with a single stage.


----------



## limpline (Sep 15, 2009)

Rockchucker with a good electronic scale. Take your time and be safe.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

coogerpop said:


> RCBS Rockchucker....but I would put the money up for a RCBS or Lymanelectronic scale and powder measure...they will speed up the reloading process tremendously.and add accuracy to your overall process.


 x2


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

RCBS Rockchucker press with Lee dies. The Lee factory crimp die is great. The Lee dies also use an O-ring to set the dies instead of the RCBS design with the set screw that jams onto the threads.


----------



## chivochavez (Jan 19, 2008)

Have a Hornady LNL progressive....good for volume loading, but too much "slop or play" for precision rifle shooting. I bought a Redding Boss II and competition Redding dies. Fantastic results! Don"t forget the RCBS combo digital scale/dispenser. I use Lapua brass.


----------



## chivochavez (Jan 19, 2008)

Dont like my Hornady LNL for precision rifle shooting...Too much slop or play. Its great however for volume loading (ie .45 ACP) For my 22-250 and .223 I use Boss II by Redding and their competition dies...fantastic results, esp. with Lapua brass. Dont for get the RCBS combo digital scale/dispenser.


----------



## E10C FF (Jul 11, 2010)

I was given a dilon rl550 and used it for a couple of years and really liked it, I have since then bought a dillon xl650 and I really like it. Right now I reload .223 .308 .45lc .45acp 9mm I haven't had any issues with my reloads failing to function in either my single actions or semi automatics. I'm not a high volume reloader by any means, probably reload about 1,000 rounds each year for everything but the .308, and probably 500 or less for it.
I am real happy with the dillon 650, haven't had to have any warranty stuff done on it, but I hear they have a really good warranty and are very easy to work with on warranty issues (lifetime warranty).


----------



## jacksonrh64 (Aug 30, 2009)

What are you reloading? I had a Lee Progressive press and dies that I loaded thousands of rounds with when I was shooting 45ACP in comp with out one problem. Easy to set up and easy to use. Get that for pistol and get a RCB Rockchucker for rifle.

Jack


----------



## noylj (Aug 3, 2010)

MidwayUSA:
Lee 4 Hole Turret Press with Auto Index Deluxe Kit
Product #: 622290
Manufacturer #: 90928
Status:Available
Should ship today
$109.99

The Lee 4 Hole Turret Press features a proven design which utilizes turrets that lock into a solid steel ring allowing the reloader to quickly and effortlessly change calibers. Simply lift out the entire turret and replace with an extra turret (sold separately) set up in a different caliber. The powerful linkage allows even the largest magnum cases to be sized with minimal effort. Boasting generous hand clearance and a comfortable wood grip the Lee turret press will offer years of service to the even the most seasoned reloaders. 

Technical Information

Press Type: Turret Press 
Frame Material: Steel and Cast Aluminum 
Frame Design: 
Frame Offset: 
Frame Opening Size: 
Handle Location: Bottom Right or Left 
Die Size Accepted: 7/8"-14 Threaded Dies 
Die Bushing Accepted: No 
Die Bushing Brand Used: N/A 
Spent Primer Collection System: Built-in 
Ram Stroke: 3-1/2" 
Ram Diameter: 
Priming Feature: Ram Prime unit with large and small primer cups included 
Number of Mounting Holes: 3
Mounting Hardware Included: 
Kit Includes: Turret Press with Auto Index, Auto Disk Powder Measure, Safety Scale, Primer Pocket Cleaner, Cutter and Lock Stud and Chamfer Tool 
Additional Features: Auto Index


----------

